# Malaysia Langkawi Island Underwater World 1 day Trip



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

Malaysia arowana









Rare species monkey


















tropical rainforest walk way









Seal, not Malaysia animal!


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j108/utar0301798/IMG_1647.jpg[img]

[img]http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j108/utar0301798/IMG_1648.jpg









Cute penguin 













































Alien mothership :?









Soft coral destroyer。


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

Shell display area。


















Star fish









Young sharks。









Stingray:beated:



























Heaven:?


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

Otto



























Lion fish mg:


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

Jellyfish



























lobster


----------



## utar (Oct 15, 2007)

Langkawi landmark


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

cool pictures I'll put that on my to go list.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice pics, very interesting stuff.

Thought I'd share a random fact: The tall echinoid on the second set of pics is (I think) Euplectella, and it is given as a wedding present in some S Asian countries.. It is very delicate.

Another interesting thing about it is that often times as it is growing, a tiny shrimp will hang around inside it, eating the leftovers from the waste of the echinoid. The echinoid grows around the shrimp slowly, and it becomes trapped inside the echinoid serving as its janitor in exchange for meals.

Kinda cool.

This is what I'm talking about:
http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j108/utar0301798/IMG_1666.jpg


----------

